
Looking Ahead to the Next Platforms That Will Define 2017 - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/01/15/looking-ahead-next-platforms-2017/
======
arcanus
Two big forces, which are somewhat distinct:

1) exascale, e.g. large scale scientific compute for government and academic
interests

2) hyperscale, e.g. large scale compute for industry, particularly machine
learning and big data analytics

While some convergence is to be expected, it will be interesting to see how
both evolve. Both sectors appear poised for growth, as ML explodes and DOE
pushes against competition from China and Japan.

